# Miele CVA 620: wasteunit miss.



## iks2011 (May 8, 2020)

Hi guys!

I have Miele CVA 620 coffee machine at my newly rented flat. It worked like a charm, but today it said "WASTEUNIT MISS." on the screen. So I opened it, took the wasteunit away, cleaned it up and put the wasteunit back inside. It kept yelling "WASTEUNIT MISS.", so I tried again, but it didn't help.

I also cleaned up the brew unit as per the user guide for this machine, but it's still the same.

Picture of the issue attached.

Do you have any idea what could be the reason and how to solve that?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## soundsmill (May 17, 2020)

Hi, according to the maintenance manual for 'WASTE UNIT MISSING' 1 - Reinstall the waste unit (obvious!) 2 - Check magnet on rear of waste unit 3 - Check brew unit present switch.

So, try re-installing the brew unit after cleaning all remnants of coffee around the waste & brew unit.


----------

